# nail bed repair???



## NMARKS52 (Jun 2, 2010)

How would you code this?
Is this simple lacn & nail bed repair ? 
"Wound inspection/repair. Digital block using 50:50 mix of 1% lidocaine and marcaine was appplied to the left 2nd digit. Excellent anesthesia was achieved. Hemostsis is obtained with direct pressure. The finger was copiously irrigated and cleansed. No foreign matter noted. No venous or nerve inj noted. He has good ext and flex and sensation. The wound was closed with eight 5-0 Ethion sutures.2 of which were mattress on the medial aspect. The nail over the lateral aspect was removed to allow for suture placement, however, because of the extent of the injury really is just his nail that remained, there is very little nail bed to sew onto. I was able to place 1 suture at the very tip of the finger to help secure it."


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 7, 2010)

11760   Repair of nail bed.  It is vague, but he did suture the nail bed in place.


----------

